# What's wrong with this?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

BBC News - Trump's doctored presidential seal leads to firing
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-49116539


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know which if funnier; the double headed Russian-style eagle, or the money and golf clubs in the eagle's talons!

Someone has a sense of humor. Evidently not their boss!. :lol:

Well, they can probably find a new job over at The Onion.

https://www.theonion.com/


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I don't know which if funnier; the double headed Russian-style eagle, or the money and golf clubs in the eagle's talons!


Albanian style double head eagle



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, could be. But I think with all the "Russian" conspiracy talk and the Mueller hearings, I suspect it was leaning more that direction.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coat_of_arms_of_Russia


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that gave me laugh when I read it this morning. Its got to be the cash and golf clubs for me - just sooooo Trump.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Complete disrespect shown here to a much loved altruistic leader who has achieved so much for the disadvantaged. Shame on them.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

leopard said:


> Complete disrespect shown here to a much loved altruistic leader who has achieved so much for the disadvantaged. Shame on them.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Saw this today in the paper.... Is it true?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

HOGG said:


> Saw this today in the paper.... Is it true?


If it were, it would be on every tv, radio and news channel worldwide constantly. I would take with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> Complete disrespect shown here to a much loved narcissistic leader who has achieved so much for the advantaged. Shame on them.


Corrected those slight errors for you.

Edit:
Just read this, seems bang on -
What are the signs of a narcissistic man?

Grandiose sense of self-importance. ...
Lives in a fantasy world that supports their delusions of grandeur. ...
Needs constant praise and admiration. ...
Sense of entitlement. ...
Exploits others without guilt or shame. ...
Frequently demeans, intimidates, bullies, or belittles others.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It could be true. Maybe a time traveler brought this back from November 2, 2020. Just sayin' :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

German magazine Stern did a cover a few years ago, recently updated (*unofficially* )... I think it's changed somewhat in translation, but never a truer word!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Complete disrespect shown here to a much loved narcissistic leader who has achieved so much for the advantaged. Shame on them.
> ...


No way man !

Mr Trump is a giver, not a taker ! 
A lover and not a fighter ! 
He puts others before him !
Strives tirelessly for women's rights !
Is a great leader and in partnership with Boris, will make our country great again !
Is as much loved in America as he is over here !

Really Zephy, wake up and smell the coffee....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Surely that should be .....
Strives tirelessly with women's tights !


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Surely that should be .....
> Strives tirelessly with women's tights !


 :wink:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Without defending him, at least Trump goes for women. Unlike creepy Uncle Joe...


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Thing is right - you're being sarcastic - but there are those in the US who genuinely think Trump is a good leader, and can't seem to accept any criticism of him or his policies.

Got to hand it to Fox News for doing a hell of a job in deluding close to half the nation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I think it is funnier that you think half of America thinks Trump is a good leader because of Fox news. The rest of the media which is bigger, is dead aginst him as you know and they still think he is doing a good job as leader.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> I think it is funnier that you think half of America thinks Trump is a good leader because of Fox news.


Well it's certainly not because he's actually a good leader!

Unless you think being a bigoted sex-pest, that doesn't understand how trade tariffs work, and is fond of caging children - is good leadership?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

He is not a bigoted sex pest otherwise he would be on charges. He does understand how tarriffs work and is in the process of getting a better deal for his country (read the people who vote for him) and will not risk all, as the Chinese will blink first as they have way more to lose. Also the children were never in cages they were in detention - more fake news. Finally he does not like locking up children, he is trying to protect the borders of his country. BTW I don't particularly like or agree with everything Trump has done but I don't have Trump derrangement syndrome like many on the left do. To the question at point, his voters are judging him to be the best leader available and will do so again at the next election particularly for the reasons noted above.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> He is not a bigoted sex pest otherwise he would be on charges. He does understand how tarriffs work and is in the process of getting a better deal for his country (read the people who vote for him) and will not risk all, as the Chinese will blink first as they have way more to lose. Also the children were never in cages they were in detention - more fake news. Finally he does not like locking up children, he is trying to protect the borders of his country. BTW I don't particularly like or agree with everything Trump has done but I don't have Trump derrangement syndrome like many on the left do. To the question at point, his voters are judging him to be the best leader available and will do so again at the next election particularly for the reasons noted above.


Let's put aside all the other nonsense in your reply for a second....

Seriously? You don't think he's a bigot? He's been quite clearly racist, sexist, homophobic, and has an obvious issue with Muslims.

Let's just unpick one aspect; racism. If you honestly think he is not racist - you probably need to take a good hard look at yourself. Because the only way that someone views his behaviour as acceptable, is through the lens of having similar views themselves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

FJ1000 said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > He is not a bigoted sex pest otherwise he would be on charges. He does understand how tarriffs work and is in the process of getting a better deal for his country (read the people who vote for him) and will not risk all, as the Chinese will blink first as they have way more to lose. Also the children were never in cages they were in detention - more fake news. Finally he does not like locking up children, he is trying to protect the borders of his country. BTW I don't particularly like or agree with everything Trump has done but I don't have Trump derrangement syndrome like many on the left do. To the question at point, his voters are judging him to be the best leader available and will do so again at the next election particularly for the reasons noted above.
> ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, because JFK and Bill Clinton were poster boys for morality. :lol:


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well guy`s after the Mueller special council which cost $30 million and found no collusion and no obstruction the wheels are finally coming off the left wing democratic Clinton connived scam against President Trump.

*Criminal referral filed against Nellie Ohr *

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/20 ... j-for-crim

Judicial Watch Obtains FBI 302 Interviews with Bruce Ohr on Spygate

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... vi-AAFy4TP

*Ever heard of Seth Rich who leaked the Clinton emails then got shot a few days after, you wont find this in MSM,*

It appears speed defines whether the Clinton emails were hacked or leaked.






*NSA Foia Response Reveals Seth Rich & Assange/Wikileaks Communications Are Classified*

https://stillnessinthestorm.com/2019/07 ... lassified/ by Dr. Michael Salla, *July 19th, 2019*

https://citizenwells.com/2019/07/14/joe ... nreported/



> A newly filed amended complaint in a lawsuit brought against a litany of defendants, including Turner Broadcasting, Anderson Cooper and the NY Times, alleges that Ellen Ratner, a Fox News analyst and White House Correspondent for Talk Media News, met with Julian Assange in the Fall of 2016 and received information from Assange that Seth Rich and his brother Aaron were responsible for releasing the controversial DNC emails to Wikileaks for publication.


https://uncoverdc.com/2019/07/16/new-de ... rich-case/


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

bobclive22 said:


> Well guy`s after the Mueller special council which cost $30 million and found no collusion and no obstruction ...


But that's just not correct now is it Bob? :roll:


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yeah, because JFK and Bill Clinton were poster boys for morality. :lol:


Excellent :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> But that's just not correct now is it Bob? :roll:


Please explain John, you are either guilty of an act or you are not,



> The Special Counsel's investigation did not find that the Trump campaign or anyone associated with it conspired or coordinated with Russia in its efforts to influence the 2016 US Presidential Election," Barr said in his letter.


That is fact John and it was repeated by Mueller in his recent hearing before the house judiciary committee.

As I said John the wheels are coming off the democratic Trump Russia scam, but if you only read the MSM you won`t know that.

*JUDICIAL WATCH GETS BRUCE OHR FBI 302S*

What the FBI Knew about Spygate Conspirator Bruce Ohr

Bruce Ohr was removed from his post of associate deputy attorney general on December 6, 2017, when it was discovered that he was actively conspiring against President Trump with others (including his wife Nellie Ohr) in and out of the Justice Department.

Ohr was corruptly used by the FBI as a conduit to Clinton spy Christopher Steele and the Clinton-DNC spy ring at Fusion, and we now have received 34 pages of "302" report material from the FBI interviews of Ohr - documents that Congress has been seeking but have been unable to get for over a year. (FBI agents use a Form 302 to summarize interviews and record notes taken during an interview.)

We obtained these documents in response to the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) lawsuit we filed after the Justice Department failed to respond to an August 6, 2018, FOIA request seeking Form 302s for a number of interviews with Ohr concerning *his interactions with former British spy Christopher Steele* (Judicial Watch v U.S. Department of Justice (No. 1:18-cv-02107)).

https://www.judicialwatch.org/tom-fitto ... 302s/#anc1


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You should know Trump wasn't exonerated by the report of obstruction of justice like Trump claimed (and as you repeated). In the contrary, Muller explained that it wasn't up to him to conclude such a charge of a serving president. That doesn't mean the evidence wasn't there which may yet be auctioned.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> You should know Trump wasn't exonerated by the report of obstruction of justice like Trump claimed (and as you repeated). In the contrary, Muller explained that it wasn't up to him to conclude such a charge of a serving president. That doesn't mean the evidence wasn't there which may yet be auctioned.


Try some other source for your information John,

*Carter Page* was recommended to President Trump to be part of his transition team, Trump was not aware that Carter Page already in 2013/14 had a Fisa warrant placed on him by the Obama FBI. It was then easy for the FBI to re-issue that warrant using the same evidence when *Carter Page * was for a short time part of the Trump transition team, *the FBI had a spy in the Trump team which was nothing to do with Trump.* Once that occurred the *second hop rule* enabled the FBI to spy on *every single member of the Trump team and every single contact those team members made* to others, it goes into thousands over a 5 year period. The FBI also placed a Fisa warrent on a 28 year old junior member of the transition team* George Papadopoulos* who when in London was approached by a *Professor Mifsud* who informed Papadopoulos that he Mifsud had dirt on clinton, ( it is now known that Mifsud had close contacts with US and UK secret services), and worked at Link Campus University Rome which trains spys.

So John, the FBI had spies in the Trump team from the very beginning and the *Meuller Special council found nothing*.
Carter Page was not charged and Papadopoulos was charged for forgetting a date and served 11 days inside a low security prison. AG Barr is investigating the origins of an attempt to bring down a sitting President by the opposition. The next few Months will be interesting.

*Link Campus University Rome*

Read the link below then search the names, forget the MSM that`s all Fake News.

https://clintonfoundationtimeline.com/t ... sity-rome/

The link below explains how the 2 hop works.

https://www.siliconinvestor.com/readmsg ... d=32225260


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You seem to be obsessed with believing everyone watches MSN .


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> You seem to be obsessed with believing everyone watches MSN .


No John just you and other left leaner`s.

I said the wheels are coming off the lefts attempted coup on President Trump, you wont find this in the Guardian John.

Russia Probe Twist: A Billion Dollar CEO, A Convicted Russian Agent And The FBI July 26, 2019

_Byrne said,

"It was all political espionage. Here's the bottom line: There is a deep state like a submarine lurking just beneath the waves&#8230;and a nuclear icebreaker named the USS Bill Barr has snuck up on them and is about to ram them amidships. That's about to happen, and I think we're about to see the biggest scandal in American history as a result&#8230;everything you think you know about Russia & Clinton investigations is a lie, it's all a cover-up, it was all political espionage&#8230;"_

https://saraacarter.com/russia-probe-tw ... d-the-fbi/

July 25, 2019
By Email Only
*John H. Durham*
U.S. Attorney's Office, District of Connecticut

*Michael E. Horowitz*
U.S. Department of Justice, Office of the Inspector General
950 Pennsylvania Avenue NW, Suite 4706
Washington, DC 20530

*Corey Amundson*
U.S. Department of Justice, Office of Professional Responsibility
950 Pennsylvania Avenue NW, Suite 3266
Washington, DC 20530

RE: United States v. Mariia Butina, Criminal Case #18-218

*Dear Messrs. Durham, Horowitz, and Amundson:*

https://saraacarter.com/wp-content/uplo ... Butina.pdf

*The spy who wasn`t*

https://newrepublic.com/article/153036/ ... ussian-spy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I don't, so you are wrong. You always seem to presume you are right without the evidence to back your presumptions apart from selected examples of misinformation and confirmation bias.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Well, I don't, so you are wrong. You always seem to presume you are right without the evidence to back your presumptions apart from selected examples of misinformation and confirmation bias.


John, you don`t appear to like President Trump, could it be your opinion is based on what you have read in the main stream media?. Misinformation John :lol: enlighten me.

*Guardian, Wednesday 9 November 2016 *



> Donald Trump shattered expectations on Tuesday with an election night victory that revealed deep anti-establishment anger among American voters and set the world on a journey into the political unknown.
> 
> The Republican nominee has achieved one of the most improbable political victories in modern US history, *despite a series of controversies that would easily have destroyed other candidacies, extreme policies that have drawn criticism from both sides of the aisle,a record of racist and sexist behaviour,* and a lack of conventional political experience.


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/201 ... ction-news

*Russia Hoax BOMBSHELL: Secret FBI Informant and Billion Dollar CEO, Says He Was Part Of A "Soft Coup" Against President Trump*

https://gellerreport.com/2019/07/russia ... rump.html/


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you like Trump you are beyond enlightening - but I know that from past experience. When did Bob ever say - oh you might have a point there? :lol:


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> If you like Trump you are beyond enlightening - but I know that from past experience. When did Bob ever say - oh you might have a point there? :lol:


John, for some reason Trump was hated the moment he won the presidency, what dastardly crime had he committed other than not being a politicisation and defeating Hillary Clinton.

Donald Trump wins presidential election, plunging US into uncertain future

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/201 ... ction-news

In one of the most shocking U.S. elections in modern political history, Donald Trump has defeated Hillary Clinton.

https://time.com/4563685/donald-trump-wins/


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

bobclive22 said:


> > If you like Trump you are beyond enlightening - but I know that from past experience. When did Bob ever say - oh you might have a point there? :lol:
> 
> 
> John, for some reason Trump was hated the moment he won the presidency, what dastardly crime had he committed other than not being a politicisation and defeating Hillary Clinton.
> ...


For some reason?

Those of us with ethics tend not to like lying bigots.

He's extremely thick too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

A pointless remark. Obviously the people who support Trump don'y beleive he is a lying a bigot and therefore are just as ethical as you. As for the "thick" comment, well obviously he is not, given what he has achieved. If you have ever played Chess you may be aware that smart people do things which are sometimes not obvious to the masses until the game ends. Yes he is not perfect, yes he is not a diplomat, yes he he is sometimes very unconventional but until it all goes to custard lets see how the game plays out before we spend too much time being derranged.

As I stated before whats your opinion on the anti semetic views of the UK's current Labour Party. Pretty scary stuff in my view.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's not very true is it? A lot of Trump supporters know he lies and is a bigot - they just don't care.

And then that observation together with the rest of your point gets into the arguments of ends never justifying means.

The official Labour party rules and the overwhelming majority of members are against all forms of discrimination and are trying to root it out.

There is a parallel with conservatives and islamaphobia:

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/a ... ia-inquiry


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

But what about the racism John, surely a leader of the Labour party cannot survive that. They should use it as a reason to get rid of him as not sure he could ever win an election given his extreme views.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Racism is a form of discrimination. However, I don't believe the right wing press when it comes to opinions about Jeremy Corbyn. It would appear that you do. What do you think about islamaphobia within the conservative party?


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> A pointless remark. Obviously the people who support Trump don'y beleive he is a lying a bigot and therefore are just as ethical as you. As for the "thick" comment, well obviously he is not, given what he has achieved. If you have ever played Chess you may be aware that smart people do things which are sometimes not obvious to the masses until the game ends. Yes he is not perfect, yes he is not a diplomat, yes he he is sometimes very unconventional but until it all goes to custard lets see how the game plays out before we spend too much time being derranged.
> 
> As I stated before whats your opinion on the anti semetic views of the UK's current Labour Party. Pretty scary stuff in my view.


On the contrary

There is plenty of evidence of his lies. Have a look at any fact checking website, e.g. politifact.

There is also plenty of evidence of bigoted behaviour. E.g. Muslim ban, support for white supremacists, sexist remarks, making fun of a disabled man etc.

Same goes for him being thick. E.g. not understanding how his tariffs works (he thinks China pay directly for the import tariffs - when it's actually Americans paying for it. He also thinks it a good idea to nuke hurricanes.)

Regarding anti-semitism - obviously it's wrong and should be stamped out. However - let's be clear that anti-Zionism is NOT anti-semitism, despite what Israel and their supporters would have you believe. Lots of false accusations flying about so it's hard to see how much of the labour anti-semitism row is real and how much isn't - I'm sure there must be some truth to the accusations, but the media's labelling of everyone critical of Israel as an anti-Semite is not helpful.

Islamophobia in the Tory party needs a thorough investigation too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

John-H said:


> Racism is a form of discrimination. However, I don't believe the right wing press when it comes to opinions about Jeremy Corbyn. It would appear that you do. What do you think about islamaphobia within the conservative party?


We have to name "Racism" when we see it John and not call it by another name to diminish the impact.

Is there real islamaphobia in the Tory party, or a purposed attempt by the left to confuse border and migration control and paint it as islamaphobia. I am not sure of the detail in the UK, but thats what happens in our country. Of course there are nutjobs on the extreme right that are islamaphobic in the true meaning and application of the word but generally most people believe and experience muslim migrants assimilating well into a JudeoChristian based democracies with a live and let live attitude.

I think the anti semite Corbyn Labour party thing though is out there and does the Party no good if it really wants to take the middle ground that delivers power. Very confusing why center left parties are moving further to the left these days.


----------

